# Fighting Horses



## noname (Jun 21, 2006)

Taken this weekend, have a few more I'll post later...and sorry for the small size..photobucket decided to resize for me 
http://gallamorephotography.ifp3.com


----------



## Arch (Jun 21, 2006)

It is a shame about the small size....... but the image looks great


----------



## noname (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks when I post the others later, I'll try and rpost a larger version...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2006)

When Photobucket deems a pic too large (no matter how much you yourself resized it beforehand), then there is no remedy, I'm afraid. And with this one it is a real shame.
It is a very good photo!


----------



## noname (Jun 21, 2006)

Alright here's a few more, and the same one just bigger:
http://gallamorephotography.ifp3.com


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow.. These are awesome images.  Something about the look on that horse in the second one , I just keep staring at.  Nicely done.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 21, 2006)

great shots, definitely looks better bigger... :thumbup:


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 21, 2006)

The second large photo is intense!  Nice job!!!


----------



## JJP (Jun 21, 2006)

Yikes! Looks like you got pretty close!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jun 21, 2006)

Very cool!

Reminds me of our dogs! (I'll have to post a few of those...)


----------



## noname (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone  Luckily there was a fence between us and I had my telefoto...so close enough but out of the way too 


http://gallamorephotography.ifp3.com


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2006)

Tell me your secret of how you could make Photobucket present a LARGER version of the photo!?!?! I resize mine to 600x400 before I upload them and if there are many leaves or many little things in the picture (i.e. lots of information), Photobucket will invariably downsize them even further). Did you load a larger version hoping for them to downsize THAT to a larger size (still giving them "room" to do their downsizing trick on the pics)?

(And why don't you have a name any longer - I know your name  , A*****)


----------



## noname (Jun 22, 2006)

Well the first time I went to post I resized it in Irfanview...which I sized with the longest side at 650...then Photobucket resized b/c of the file size...so I went into Photoshop and used "Save for Web" and resized to 650 which makes the file size at around 100kb and therefore Photobucket leaves it alone


----------



## Arch (Jun 22, 2006)

well done with these, nice captures :thumbup:


----------



## noname (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 22, 2006)

Great pictures!  Looks awesome.  I especially love the third.

Oh, and as for the resizing of pictures... I found that imageshack.us does a great hosting job.  I don't know how much it holds, but I have a ton on there on as big of a size I want and it's fine.


----------



## noname (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link and comments


----------



## DepthAfield (Jun 23, 2006)

These are spectacular!  Very nicely done!!


----------



## Alison (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome all around, noname!


----------

